# vrt went to the dyno



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

car 95 gti
c2 obd 1 42#
c2 short runner
8.5 compression
bkr7e's
atp manifold
innovative wastgate
to4e
devils own meth injection
dsr 256 cams
i tried running a boost controller to tun up the boost but it fell on its face rich the one pass i tried at 18psi, that was the first run, the last two were off the wastegate boost.
this dyno is at what showed on my boost gauge as 11psi.
this was on a mustang dyno


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*

that seems pretty damn high for 11lbs?
or am i wrong


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_that seems pretty damn high for 11lbs?
or am i wrong

yeah i thought so too, well i have never dyno'd a vrt so i really didnt know wuite what to expect, but all the other sheets they had there were just what you'd expect from the cars on the rollers


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*

If you made that kinda power at 11 pounds, WOOOOW, but as said, something's up.....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (formulavr6)*

lol @ broken dyno


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_lol @ broken dyno

were you there? 
if not then keep the stupid comments to yourself. 
i stated above that i even questioned the results myself and they insisted that dyno was reading correct, there was numerous sheets of cars running just what you'd expect them to.
i wanted to beliieve my boost gaue was reading off but it correlates with the spring in my wastegate.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
were you there? 
if not then keep the stupid comments to yourself. 
i stated above that i even questioned the results myself and they insisted that dyno was reading correct, there was numerous sheets of cars running just what you'd expect them to.
i wanted to beliieve my boost gaue was reading off but it correlates with the spring in my wastegate. 


The only stupidity in this thread is the notion that a turbo that small (3500 spool) with "small" cams can make 380whp @ 11psi.


----------



## Preston Parker (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

The only stupidity in this thread is the notion that a turbo that small (3500 spool) with "small" cams can make 380whp @ 11psi. 

it made more than 380 and as you can see it kept making power til 6500 when the dyno operator let off.
the blue line is trq.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Preston Parker)*

looks like 425 wheel or so.
not going to happen at 11psi. thats for sure.
that may have been your 18psi run and spiking even further.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*

re-dyno on a Dynojet. I believe mole made like right over 400 on 22psi with a 60-1 and a .58 housing, so i would look for near the same results.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

The only stupidity in this thread is the notion that a turbo that small (3500 spool) with "small" cams can make 380whp @ 11psi. 

ding ding ding


----------



## Preston Parker (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_looks like 425 wheel or so.
not going to happen at 11psi. thats for sure.
that may have been your 18psi run and spiking even further.

no sir. 
18psi run was never printed.


----------



## Preston Parker (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Preston Parker)*

worst case scenario it is at 14psi and my boosy gauge is reading off. i have only a single spring in the wastegate and it is by no means stiff. i was running straight off the wastegate.


----------



## Preston Parker (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Preston Parker)*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*

Are you sure it was a mustang dyno? They usually use blue and green lines from what I'm used to seeing.
That number is definitely off if you were only running 11psi, even if you were running 15psi. 
I spiked 25psi on a sc61 turbo and hit 425tq, dynapack dyno. 
Mustang dynos usually read the same, if not lower, than dynojet.
I think you were probably just boosting closer to 20psi and the gauge is off.
If it is true, I'm buying some DSR 256 cams right away








Unless the meth injection is helping out a lot. What mixture are you using? You were using it on the dyno right?


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:19 AM 8-28-2007_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

water/meth injection could be the key


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
this dyno is at what showed on my boost gauge as 11psi.
this was on a mustang dyno









Dyno is off no question about it. The chart shows 250 tq at 2525 which unless you dropped a diesel in there just isn't going to happen. 
Similar setups seems to be making 150 ft-lb at ~2500. The only way you are going to see more than that is if you have a k03 strapped on and you are boosting at idle.

Here is a perfect example, it's Cabzilla's 386 [email protected] when he was on standalone








You can see at 2500 it was making 150 ft-lb
and here is another great example:VRT @ 10,15 and 17lbs c2 software








Again all three runs show ~150 ft-lb at 2500.
So please redyno and tell us what the real numbers are. 
And everyone else, put a little thought and analysis into what you read, especially on the internet. It's a great resource of info, but it doesn't mean it's true just cause it's posted on the WWW


----------



## Preston Parker (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Are you sure it was a mustang dyno? They usually use blue and green lines from what I'm used to seeing.
That number is definitely off if you were only running 11psi, even if you were running 15psi. 
I spiked 25psi on a sc61 turbo and hit 425tq, dynapack dyno. 
Mustang dynos usually read the same, if not lower, than dynojet.
I think you were probably just boosting closer to 20psi and the gauge is off.
If it is true, I'm buying some DSR 256 cams right away









Unless the meth injection is helping out a lot. What mixture are you using? You were using it on the dyno right?

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:19 AM 8-28-2007_


yeah i was using it on the dyno, the turbo is an e cover, i bought it used so im not certain of the hotside.


----------



## Tody (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Preston Parker)*

Who did you buy the turbo from localy? I had traded a to4e recently in the chicago area, just wondering if you might have it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Preston Parker)*

HP is an equation of air volume, fuel volume, and spark. 
a T04e DOES NOT, have the ability to produce ~400 whp on 11 psi. 
get a new boost gauge, and a new dyno guy. cause day bof iz wrong. 
either way, congrats on the first VRT dyno. they are fun aren't they!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*

oh, one more thing:
water/meth does not "add power". it simply allows for more boost and timing without the detonation usaully associated with them. 
thus allowing you to make more power, but it does not make it my itself. 
i just wanted to clear that up. i know something was posted in here about that. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_oh, one more thing:
water/meth does not "add power". it simply allows for more boost and timing without the detonation usaully associated with them. 
thus allowing you to make more power, but it does not make it my itself. 
i just wanted to clear that up. i know something was posted in here about that. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so by what you just said you contradicted yourself


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
so by what you just said you contradicted yourself
read it again home boy. 








methanol and water injection DOES NOT add power in and of itself. it allows you to run a more agressive tune. 
BUT: you are running c2, so you cannot make ~ 100 whp appear from your timing etc. it is just not in the tune. 
if you had a full stand alone, and some serious tuning time, sure, you could make the above stated numbers ar such low boost. OH, i almost forgot, you would need a different turbo too.......


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
so by what you just said you contradicted yourself

Not really.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_read it again home boy. 








methanol and water injection DOES NOT add power in and of itself. it allows you to run a more agressive tune. 
BUT: you are running c2, so you cannot make ~ 100 whp appear from your timing etc. it is just not in the tune. 
if you had a full stand alone, and some serious tuning time, sure, you could make the above stated numbers ar such low boost. OH, i almost forgot, you would need a different turbo too.......









im not here to argue the numbers, i never have been, i told the dyno operator i didnt believe what he was showing me.
i said my boost gauge could possibly be reading low but either way im only running a single wastgate spring that is not stiff.
the dyno operator assured me that it was accurate.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
but either way im only running a single wastgate spring *that is not stiff*.


i am not gonna lie, that sounds like a highly technical way to gauge the pressure of your WG spring.







(i am simply poking fun







) 
as for the numbers, i agree you are not here to argue them. may i suggest a second opinion? like when the DR tells you you have something, and you don't beleive it, but HE "knows" it....
kinda like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one question for ya, what were your AFR's?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_HP is an equation of air volume, fuel volume, and spark. 
a T04e DOES NOT, have the ability to produce ~400 whp on 11 psi. 
get a new boost gauge, and a new dyno guy. cause day bof iz wrong. 
either way, congrats on the first VRT dyno. they are fun aren't they!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Depends on the displacement too, without that you're just not saying much


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Depends on the displacement too, without that you're just not saying much

indeed, and this displacement will dictate the volumetric capacity


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*

where did you get a 1995 obd1 C2 chip?
something here doesnt add up............


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_where did you get a 1995 obd1 C2 chip?
something here doesnt add up............

limited release item by c2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
limited release item by c2


that they wont sell to me








how can you run a company and decide that you will sell products to certain people???















for 400whp you are running 18-22psi


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
im not here to argue the numbers, i never have been, i told the dyno operator i didnt believe what he was showing me.
the dyno operator assured me that it was accurate. 

We don't think you should argue either, just go get your money back.
JQ Public is right, the graph looks pretty good, but the number is just wrong.
Looks similar to my car at 11psi, but it pulls up top better, probably because of the cams.
Find a dynojet next time.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We don't think you should argue either, just go get your money back.
JQ Public is right, the graph looks pretty good, but the number is just wrong.
Looks similar to my car at 11psi, but it pulls up top better, probably because of the cams.
Find a dynojet next time.

who is this we? i didnt know there was an offical vr6 dyno authority.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
who is this we? i didnt know there was an offical vr6 dyno authority.

yes there is. we meet at the bar on thursdays.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
who is this we? i didnt know there was an offical vr6 dyno authority.

Well now you do








Do you really think your car makes 400whp?


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well now you do








Do you really think your car makes 400whp?

have no other vr6's made over 400?
a local did 41something on a stock intake manifold, cams and if im not mistaklen the same turbo at 15 psi, he also had a ported head. 
differnt dyno, differnt state actually. 
i know the car is quick, my view of fast is twisted somewhat because ive built alot of fast cars so im familiar with what slow is, but fast becomes normal so i dunno. 
im going to replace all the line going to the boost gauge just for my own piece of mind, and maybe try to get to a differnt dyno locally to see what the deal is.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
have no other vr6's made over 400?
a local did 41something on a stock intake manifold, cams and if im not mistaklen the same turbo at 15 psi, he also had a ported head. 
. 

410whp? c2 software? Sounds like he dyno'd the same dyno as yours.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (The Yoda)*

Think about it this way, with your mods (minus the turbo), you are probably @ 170whp or so. Does 240 extra horsepower from 11lbs of boost on a ~reasonably small turbo sound reasonable? From browsing this forum, similar hardware setups with medium frame turbos do anywhere from 280whp to 330whp @ 11psi. Make a pass in the car and see where your trap speed it at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Think about it this way, with your mods (minus the turbo), you are probably @ 170whp or so. Does 240 extra horsepower from 11lbs of boost on a ~reasonably small turbo sound reasonable? From browsing this forum, similar hardware setups with medium frame turbos do anywhere from 280whp to 330whp @ 11psi. Make a pass in the car and see where your trap speed it at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is 100% accurate. It is going to take ~20 psi to get 400whp from a reasonably sized turbo on a 12v VR6. Yeah something like a 4202 on a 24v could have a chance of making the power you are talking about but not a 12v with a small compressor.
It looks like you have some experiences in fast cars according to your sig. How does it compare? 400whp in a mk3 should trap mid 120s how about you go to the track and let us know what she does.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
how about you go to the track and let us know what she does.


or simply redyno at another shop and cross refference the results.








regardless: a vrt at 11 psi is fun!! and if you are running 18-20 psi (but the gauge isn't saying that) i bet it is WAY MORE fun. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*

go to the track and back it up...end this contrevoursy


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (18T_BT)*

and replace the boost gauge.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_and replace the boost gauge.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
400whp in a mk3 should trap mid 120s how about you go to the track and let us know what she does.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We have one Great track here, and one decent one..


_Modified by sasha18T at 6:40 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
400whp in a mk3 should trap mid 120s 


more like 115. Mid 120's would require about high 400s at the wheels.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_
more like 115. Mid 120's would require about high 400s at the wheels. 

hahah you have to be pulling my leg right? 400whp to do 115?
Not here on the East Coast where we know what we are doing!
A full weight mk3 takes about 350 whp for 115 traps and about 400 for low 120's. 
Unless you are at a track with significant elevation or you are carting around 500lbs of lead in the car that's just the way it works.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
hahah you have to be pulling my leg right? 400whp to do 115?
Not here on the East Coast where we know what we are doing!
A full weight mk3 takes about 350 whp for 115 traps and about 400 for low 120's. 
Unless you are at a track with significant elevation or you are carting around 500lbs of lead in the car that's just the way it works.


depends on the track. but i agree. with the numbers above, you should be looking at 120mph trap speeds.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Not here on the East Coast where we know what we are doing!


Sorry to bust some east coast bubbles, but you pretty much sum up a stereotypical idea about east coast people being arrogant. 
Moving on. I know a few cars locally putting down well over 430whp on street tires full weight that dont trap over 120mph. Maybe they dont know how to drive. obviously thats what you think.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_
Sorry to bust some east coast bubbles, but you pretty much sum up a stereotypical idea about east coast people being arrogant. 
Moving on. I know a few cars locally putting down well over 430whp on street tires full weight that dont trap over 120mph. Maybe they dont know how to drive. obviously thats what you think.









That does sound weak. I trapped 111 with 270whp years ago. No excuse for no 120s with 400+ whp.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_That does sound weak. I trapped 111 with 270whp years ago. No excuse for no 120s with 400+ whp. 

The guy I sold my old blower kit to trapped 109-110 in a full weight Corrado. I think 400whp in anything other than a Phaeton should do high 1teens to low 120s without too much trouble.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
That does sound weak. I trapped 111 with 270whp years ago. No excuse for no 120s with 400+ whp. 

the move to 120 takes quite a bit.
it took me about 425 in my slicked mk4 that was about 2500 lbs to trap 122.
a local 6 speed car we built (mk4) with a wieight of id guess 2700 dyno'd 416, which im sure currently makes more power than that, has trapped 124 on slicks, maxing out 4th gear. 
gearing obviously also plays a roll in it.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_
Sorry to bust some east coast bubbles, but you pretty much sum up a stereotypical idea about east coast people being arrogant. 
Moving on. I know a few cars locally putting down well over 430whp on street tires full weight that dont trap over 120mph. Maybe they dont know how to drive. obviously thats what you think.










Hahah your not bursting any bubbles, we know what we are. While arrogant might be part of it we are also home to the nations fastest vw's without question. 
It's not a matter of what I think it's a matter of what I know. And while driving can impact trap speed, it has much less to do with the outcome than with ET.
Just as a guidline a properly setup mk3 should trap
105-106 @ 250whp
109-111 @ 300whp
115-116 @ 350whp
121-123 @ 400whp
127+ @ 450whp

I speak this from personal experience as well as that of my friends. 
Since you are talking local cars, if I am to believe your profile location you would be going to Woodburn for Drags I take it? That track has a whopping elavation of 180 ft above sea level, not anything significant over the tracks here on the east coast and therefore not a justifiable reason for the low trap speeds.

Again we may be arrogant, but we are also correct (at least when it comes to Drag Racing)


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*

It's based on weight not chassis








in a 2800 lbs car,
280whp = about 109mph
320whp = about 113mph
350whp= about 116mph
375whp= about 119mph
410-430whp = 124mph


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

Hahah your not bursting any bubbles, we know what we are. While arrogant might be part of it we are also home to the nations fastest vw's without question. 
It's not a matter of what I think it's a matter of what I know. And while driving can impact trap speed, it has much less to do with the outcome than with ET.
Just as a guidline a properly setup mk3 should trap
105-106 @ 250whp
109-111 @ 300whp
115-116 @ 350whp
121-123 @ 400whp
127+ @ 450whp

I speak this from personal experience as well as that of my friends. 
Since you are talking local cars, if I am to believe your profile location you would be going to Woodburn for Drags I take it? That track has a whopping elavation of 180 ft above sea level, not anything significant over the tracks here on the east coast and therefore not a justifiable reason for the low trap speeds.

Again we may be arrogant, but we are also correct (at least when it comes to Drag Racing)


good guideline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i managed to do a bit better with heavier car .
Jetta MK4 2.3L
Might be broad powerband.








110mph = 15psi and 300Hp
118mph= 17psi and 350Hp
122mph=18psi and 400Hp
130mph=25psi and 460hp
135mph=28psi and 550hp

Smaller powerband due to cams etc.
So my nr are not a guideline but still its possible to do this in a 1550kg car+driver in race mode.

As for boost vs hp its easy.
REAL guidline is 400hp / (boost+1 atmospher) = Base N/A hp.
So if you wanna have 400whp on 11psi you better have on sick N/A engine with every trick available because it takes a 230Hp engine to make 400Hp with 11psi.


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno ([email protected])*

im not even mad, thats just amazing


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
that they wont sell to me








how can you run a company and decide that you will sell products to certain people???


















We run our company in the manner that is responsible......the tune is NOT as solid as we would like for public consumption; we hope to undertake some of the older 42# projects this coming year, and get the "over-the-counter" items up to a level that will make the consumer happy.
Don't take it personal, we won't sell that tune to alot of people








If you would like to purchase it, even though we are recommending that you don't.....okay then......you may purchase it in it's "as is" state....for those that want to have a "correct" chip available, please be patient as Jeff updates our Software Library.

Chris
C2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We run our company in the manner that is responsible......the tune is NOT as solid as we would like for public consumption; we hope to undertake some of the older 42# projects this coming year, and get the "over-the-counter" items up to a level that will make the consumer happy.
Don't take it personal, we won't sell that tune to alot of people








If you would like to purchase it, even though we are recommending that you don't.....okay then......you may purchase it in it's "as is" state....for those that want to have a "correct" chip available, please be patient as Jeff updates our Software Library.

Chris
C2

must be pretty good if it makes 400whp @ 11psi







\
I hear what you are saying, i have my issues and opinions and to be fair to you i will keep them to myself


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno ([email protected])*

Tim does it feel like 400whp. How do u like it compared to the slow 1.8t you had


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_car 95 gti
c2 obd 1 42#
c2 short runner
8.5 compression
bkr7e's
atp manifold
innovative wastgate
to4e
devils own meth injection
dsr 256 cams
i tried running a boost controller to tun up the boost but it fell on its face rich the one pass i tried at 18psi, that was the first run, the last two were off the wastegate boost.
this dyno is at what showed on my boost gauge as 11psi.
this was on a mustang dyno









That is a photo shopped picture, look at the bottom line of the chart with the rpm scale, it's got some blue color in there, it start’s where the blue torque line begins and stop’s where the line end’s...
You must feel very smart.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
That is a photo shopped picture, look at the bottom line of the chart with the rpm scale, it's got some blue color in there, it start’s where the blue torque line begins and stop’s where the line end’s...
You must feel very smart.








not sure what thats about, maybe printer error?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
That is a photo shopped picture, look at the bottom line of the chart with the rpm scale, it's got some blue color in there, it start’s where the blue torque line begins and stop’s where the line end’s...
You must feel very smart.

lol. that blue highlight on the bottom just shows the area of the dyno plot where power was tracked.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

what a stupid thread


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

yea its been said already but 400whp does seem unresonable, my car has a t04e and only made 349whp at 13psi (dynojet)on stock compression(metal mk4 hg)
but can someone explain why mustangs read "engine" but are considered wheel powers? 
dont mind the flaky torque on the boosted run the tach signal wasnt picking up good down low also run #3 was awhile back w/ bolt on and a 60hp shot of n20











_Modified by jettaglx91 at 11:39 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

So Pat..Did we get that boost gauge issue figured out?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

Bump for an awesome thread.


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

That was actually per cylinder right?








Tim, didn't the dyno have a vacuum/boost line? It should be correct.
Anyway, good luck


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (adam12er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam12er* »_That was actually per cylinder right?








Tim, didn't the dyno have a vacuum/boost line? It should be correct.
Anyway, good luck
















i asked to use it but they had it out for service.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
That is a photo shopped picture, look at the bottom line of the chart with the rpm scale, it's got some blue color in there, it start’s where the blue torque line begins and stop’s where the line end’s...
You must feel very smart.

i can barely internet, much less photoshop a picture


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
i can barely internet, 

lol


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Dubmekanik)*

im going with another 18t to the dyno tomorrow that we have a decent baseline on so we'll see what happens then.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*

Am I the only person who thinks these might just be estimated engine numbers? (BHP). The bottom of the chart reads "engine power" etc ... Don't hate me if I'm wrong, just throwing in the suggestion ...


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Agtronic)*

go look at those free calculators where they determain base hp + boost = new HP

you would need around 220 WHEEL hp to get to 380whp on 11lbs
show me a vr making 220 wheel hp with lowered compression and i'll believe there wasn't a mistake, until then....


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_go look at those free calculators where they determain base hp + boost = new HP

you would need around 220 WHEEL hp to get to 380whp on 11lbs
show me a vr making 220 wheel hp with lowered compression and i'll believe there wasn't a mistake, until then....

show me a h.p. calculator on the internet thats accurate.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
show me a h.p. calculator on the internet thats accurate. 

http://www.turbofast.com.au/turbomap.html


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_http://www.turbofast.com.au/turbomap.html









Yeah... that's not iterative at all


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
http://www.turbofast.com.au/turbomap.html









sure guy, thats almost possible to work with and not skew. go hate on the guy that is making 353 with no intercooler right above my thread.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
sure guy, thats almost possible to work with and not skew. go hate on the guy that is making 353 with no intercooler right above my thread. 

On 11 psi?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (sasha18T)*

i made 1800 whp non intercooled, naturally asperated, in reverse, on a 4 wheel dyno that was hanging from the ceiling. 
oh, it was 110 % humidity, and we were in a desert cave, so ~ 95 degree ambient temps. 
if it weren't for the stalagtites, i would have made more.
end thread.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (sasha18T)*

Here, I found that thread.. Although that guy stated it was on 15psi. Did you run on 100 octane Tim?

_Quote, originally posted by *repete offender* »_With a little 100 octane anything is possible!








Car made 297WHP/303WTQ to the wheels on 93 octane @ 14psi, added some 100 octane and she made 353/340 @ 15psi. 
*NO INTERCOOLER and 30# C2 Fueling*







Pulled 7 degree's of timing on the last run and ran out of injector (or fuel pump) cause AFR's peaked at 13:1







IC and 42# fueling setup coming soon.
Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf-ZFzFu8l4

Specs on my setup are in the comments of the video







Dyno is a superflow.



_Modified by sasha18T at 6:53 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Dubmekanik)*

i dont understand what the controversy really is..if someone says that a t04e cant make 410, and thats from experience, then it cant. Personally I have never seen the max power limit out of a t04e. We all know that 99% of dyno's are inaccurate, in fact, it would be better to start a thread about the lack of dyno accuracy, and how it screws with a car's true performance numbers, rather than bash someone for posting a dyno sheet. In my opinion, the boost guage was wrong, AND the dyno was a bit off...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
sure guy, thats almost possible to work with and not skew. go hate on the guy that is making 353 with no intercooler right above my thread. 

Your car cannot make the TQ below 3k that is shown on the chart. Period.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Your car cannot make the TQ below 3k that is shown on the chart. Period. 

Ding Ding Ding we have a winner. Just like I said on Pg1 of this thread. Dyno is definitely off, TQ #'s before boost onset shows that.

_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Dyno is off no question about it. The chart shows 250 tq at 2525 which unless you dropped a diesel in there just isn't going to happen. 
Similar setups seems to be making 150 ft-lb at ~2500. The only way you are going to see more than that is if you have a k03 strapped on and you are boosting at idle.

Here is a perfect example, it's Cabzilla's 386 [email protected] when he was on standalone








You can see at 2500 it was making 150 ft-lb
and here is another great example:VRT @ 10,15 and 17lbs c2 software








Again all three runs show ~150 ft-lb at 2500.
So please redyno and tell us what the real numbers are. 
And everyone else, put a little thought and analysis into what you read, especially on the internet. It's a great resource of info, but it doesn't mean it's true just cause it's posted on the WWW


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (xpxhxoxexnxixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpxhxoxexnxixxx* »_i dont understand what the controversy really is..if someone says that a t04e cant make 410, and thats from experience, then it cant. 

the controversy is that there is NO WAY to make 380hp on 11psi with just the mods he has done, but he's not willing to listen to anyone when we show him over and over again that his car hasn't been touched my jesus. We could post dyno after dyno showing you that our cars just don't make that power at that level, and show you why your dyno doesn't even have the right shape, but it is never taken seriously
oh and at 15psi and 13to1 a/f, your going to be making a **** ton of power, and your also damn close to melting things. and he's still making over 30 hp less then you, and 22% more boost, strange


_Modified by mavric at 1:18 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*

so then i have a question-- with the mods that are done, what would an ideal number(s) be at both 11psi (even though i think the guage was reading wrong), and at lets say 18psi, pump gas...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (xpxhxoxexnxixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpxhxoxexnxixxx* »_so then i have a question-- with the mods that are done, what would an ideal number(s) be at both 11psi (even though i think the guage was reading wrong), and at lets say 18psi, pump gas...

300-330whp would be good. The torque curve is dead wrong, as is everything else.


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (xpxhxoxexnxixxx)*

biggest issue i have, and which would show its not just his boost gauge, he's making 250ft-lbs of torque at 2500 rpm.....thats just not right
look at EVERYBODY else's, and see if you can find one other persons like that


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_
the controversy is that there is NO WAY to make 380hp on 11psi with just the mods he has done, but he's not willing to listen to anyone when we show him over and over again that his car hasn't been touched my jesus. We could post dyno after dyno showing you that our cars just don't make that power at that level, and show you why your dyno doesn't even have the right shape, but it is never taken seriously
oh and at 15psi and 13to1 a/f, your going to be making a **** ton of power, and your also damn close to melting things. and he's still making over 30 hp less then you, and 22% more boost, strange

_Modified by mavric at 1:18 AM 9-7-2007_

where did i refuse to listen to you? 
who are you that i should be listening anyways? 
i said from the get go, i questionesd the results, the dyno operator stood by them, i never sat here and said that they were in stone. 
as i said before also, im going to take another car to the same dyno , we have dyno'd it previously on a dynojet, with a siffernt intake manifold and a lower redline, we'll see how closely the results pan out to be. 
im not going to pay to go to another dyno place ( these runs were free as i won them in a raffle) to prove something to e-tuners that seem to think that cause they havent done it it can't be done. 
i build my cars with great car and precision, and i honestly wouldnt for a second doubt that they make more power than other peoples "identical set-ups", because i dont do things halfassed. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*

half assed or perfect has nothign to do with it.....AIR+FUEL=POWER
i could have the shadest setup ever and if its the same turbo flowing the same air, it doesn't matter how nice your welds are. No boost leaks and no codes is exactly that, where do you think this magical power you call "i dont do things halfassed" comes from? Are you getting more air somwhere? More fuel? Wait your running c2 so you cant control anything.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
where did i refuse to listen to you? 
who are you that i should be listening anyways? 
i said from the get go, i questionesd the results, the dyno operator stood by them, i never sat here and said that they were in stone. 
as i said before also, im going to take another car to the same dyno , we have dyno'd it previously on a dynojet, with a siffernt intake manifold and a lower redline, we'll see how closely the results pan out to be. 
im not going to pay to go to another dyno place ( these runs were free as i won them in a raffle) to prove something to e-tuners that seem to think that cause they havent done it it can't be done. 
i build my cars with great car and precision, and i honestly wouldnt for a second doubt that they make more power than other peoples "identical set-ups", because i dont do things halfassed. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any flaming or disagreeing aside, that is not a torque curve a vr can make. Period. You are 50+ wtq above any vr ever dynoed before the turbo is even active.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
i build my cars with great car and precision, and i honestly wouldnt for a second doubt that they make more power than other peoples "identical set-ups", because i dont do things halfassed. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Seriously? You don't even know what f*cking turbo is on the car. precision my ass... 
No matter how much care you put into turning each bolt, the car isn't making 400 wheel at 11 psi.


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Seriously? You don't even know what f*cking turbo is on the car. precision my ass... 
No matter how much care you put into turning each bolt, the car isn't making 400 wheel at 11 psi.

i must be doing something right, pretty much have the fastest 1.8t's in the midwest. 
i bought the turbo used, i wasnt sure of the trim when i got it...
glad you felt tuff enough to chime in though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i never said it was definitly 11 psi, what i said is what i saw on my boost gauge.
the results i showed were what was given to me by the dyno operator.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
the results i showed were what was given to me by the dyno operator.



Which in no way, shape of form resemble a vr6 dyno. Maybe you got the wrong file.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_

glad you felt tuff enough to chime in though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I stoods all I could stand...
fastest 1.8ts in the midwest... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You ever gonna run this show car? Surprised you didn't go to the track with Tommy on the 3rd. A ringer like you should definitley be able to drive a 400 wheel MK3 into the 11s, no problem. 
The Cause... pffft... the only thing you cause is trouble.


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
I stoods all I could stand...
fastest 1.8ts in the midwest... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You ever gonna run this show car? Surprised you didn't go to the track with Tommy on the 3rd. A ringer like you should definitley be able to drive a 400 wheel MK3 into the 11s, no problem. 
The Cause... pffft... the only thing you cause is trouble.

thanks for pointing out the fact i can also drive, its nice that you notice. 
i was actually down south on the 3rd, or else i woulda been at the track *...causing...* more cars to go fast. 
if progress is trouble, then i guess we have the marker here cornered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*

Progress?


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Progress?

Excuses?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*

This thing is bound to get locked, so I'll say my peace now.
Just run it, shut as all down. But like these other guys were saying, even if it was a 20 psi and you didn't know, you are still making way too much torque down low for a VR. Something is up, for sure.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
Excuses?

for what? who's making excuses?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*

you sir, are an idiot.
"im doing things that have never been done before"
let me ask you this, how many turbo vr's do you think there are on this vortex, or that vortex has helped with? You think that your car is somehow completly different then every other one, and that your dyno's are special? Engines are simple math. Fuel + Air = Power. Turbo size, engine displacement, injector duty cycle and size....its all math, and just because you were careful doesn't mean your going to make better numbers. Any motor you take take some math, and in a perfect world you would make x amount of power. No one ever makes x cause its real life, but you are way BEYOND x


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
for what? who's making excuses? 


Why is the license plate on a turbo vr "slow 20"?


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_you sir, are an idiot.
"im doing things that have never been done before"
let me ask you this, how many turbo vr's do you think there are on this vortex, or that vortex has helped with? You think that your car is somehow completly different then every other one, and that your dyno's are special? Engines are simple math. Fuel + Air = Power. Turbo size, engine displacement, injector duty cycle and size....its all math, and just because you were careful doesn't mean your going to make better numbers. Any motor you take take some math, and in a perfect world you would make x amount of power. No one ever makes x cause its real life, but you are way BEYOND x

you sir are retarded, you "quoted" something i never once said. 
you want to keep believing what you are so frustrated with so you keep typing these long winded replies that i could care less about. 
i stated all the facts of the situation, if you dont like or disagree with them i dont know what to tell you.
i didnt post the thread to provve something to you or anyone else, i was sharing information.


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Why is the license plate on a turbo vr "slow 20"?

same reason it was on a galant vr4 that was a 2.0...
i bet that car made no power either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
same reason it was on a galant vr4 that was a 2.0...
i bet that car made no power either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Was its dyno ****ed too?


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Was its dyno ****ed too?

its still in the area if you wanna give it a try. 
same offer still stands for numerous other cars ive been in. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Was its dyno ****ed too?

it was running a 35r just like you, only it has the fueling and rpms to use it. you should try that sometime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
its still in the area if you wanna give it a try. 
same offer still stands for numerous other cars ive been in. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



I don't know if you're a troll or really this clueless about the vr.


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I don't know if you're a troll or really this clueless about the vr. 

expound how im clueless? 
you knocked the car, i offered it to you? 
what else do you want?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
expound how im clueless? 
you knocked the car, i offered it to you? 
what else do you want?

A plot on a dyno that isn't broken?


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
A plot on a dyno that isn't broken?

all i can show you is the chart i was given if you'd like you can call the dyno operator and cry to him about it. 
i have nothing to prove to you nor do you deserve me to.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
all i can show you is the chart i was given if you'd like you can call the dyno operator and cry to him about it. 
i have nothing to prove to you nor do you deserve me to. 










I don't give two ****s about your car. That plot is wrong.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
i said from the get go, i questionesd the results, the dyno operator stood by them, i never sat here and said that they were in stone. 


With this said why is this thread still going?


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_

You ever gonna run this show car? Surprised you didn't go to the track with Tommy on the 3rd. A ringer like you should definitley be able to drive a 400 wheel MK3 into the 11s, no problem. 
The Cause... pffft... the only thing you cause is trouble.

And why does he have to go to the track with me? better yet how do you even know who i am? Sucks your talking about my going to the track in here i was hoping you could critique my passes a little in the drag forum...


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*

dunno i was wondering that myself...its amusing to see people go back and fourth trying to out-do one another via 'e-racing' ...even if eveyone was to race him , so what, it would only spark more bickering about who's car wasnt running right and this and that...so who cares? the dyno was off, lets end the thread---and someone else post their dyno sheets so we can start another 4 page useless thread...


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

heeey, this is kinda like the mk3 forums! awesome.
in all seriousness though, I think that the dyno might have been off, wouldnt hurt to get a second opinion.
I know when my 10 lb vrt dynoed 170 whp, i got a second dyno....unfortunitally, it was right, lol


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

ok i was just gonna let this be but then came across this dyno in a local forum same dyno what a week later? Its not a vw but still interesting. http://forums.chicagovw.org/zerothread?id=8143


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
to prove something to e-tuners that seem to think that cause they havent done it it can't be done. 
i build my cars with great car and precision, and i honestly wouldnt for a second doubt that they make more power than other peoples "identical set-ups", because i dont do things halfassed. 


how is your car any different then any one of the other c2 fueled cars? There isn't exactly alot of "precision" in installing a chip, some injectors, a headspacer, and manifolds.
are you making more power because you turned your bolts with a little more love then the next guy? Seriously thats one of the lamest excuses i've ever heard. You have a bolt on turbo, same thing 100+ other people have, and your saying yours is special and makes more power cause you dont do things half assed. How hard it it to put some cams, a short runner, head spacer, a chip, some injectors, a turbo/manifold, and an exhaust on? I hope you didn't put too much R and D into your setup i mean come on!


_Modified by mavric at 4:18 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_
how is your car any different then any one of the other c2 fueled cars? There isn't exactly alot of "precision" in installing a chip, some injectors, a headspacer, and manifolds.
are you making more power because you turned your bolts with a little more love then the next guy? Seriously thats one of the lamest excuses i've ever heard. You have a bolt on turbo, same thing 100+ other people have, and your saying yours is special and makes more power cause you dont do things half assed. How hard it it to put some cams, a short runner, head spacer, a chip, some injectors, a turbo/manifold, and an exhaust on? I hope you didn't put too much R and D into your setup i mean come on!

_Modified by mavric at 4:18 AM 9-7-2007_

Ok i would normally agree with statements such as this but ive seen some **** that you wouldnt believe. I can assure you that if you give 10 different the exact same parts and tell them to build a car every one will be put together differently and they not one of them will make identical power.....


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*

I agree, but we're talking about a few hp here and a few hp there...but one isn't going to make 100 hp more then the others for no reason, same amount of air, same amount of fuel, its just not possible. How many vrt's are out there running simular setups? ALOT


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*

same dyno


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

same dyno 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_ok i was just gonna let this be but then came across this dyno in a local forum same dyno what a week later? Its not a vw but still interesting. http://forums.chicagovw.org/zerothread?id=8143


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_I agree, but we're talking about a few hp here and a few hp there...but one isn't going to make 100 hp more then the others for no reason, same amount of air, same amount of fuel, its just not possible. How many vrt's are out there running simular setups? ALOT


you obviously are new to this game have you experianced the 1.8t forum yet?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_you obviously are new to this game have you experianced the 1.8t forum yet?

Believe it or not, the world doesn't revolve around the 1.8t forum. Crazy, I know.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_And why does he have to go to the track with me? better yet how do you even know who i am? Sucks your talking about my going to the track in here i was hoping you could critique my passes a little in the drag forum...

Is this in Japanese? Because I don't understand any of it.
Sorry, from now on I will refer to you as Ted Brogan, cause your right, I don't know who you are... but who does these days anyway.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Believe it or not, the world doesn't revolve around the 1.8t forum. Crazy, I know.

Damnit just when i thought i had it all figured out......


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Believe it or not, the world doesn't revolve around the 1.8t forum. Crazy, I know.

everyone knows it revolves around the sun.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Is this in Japanese? Because I don't understand any of it.
Sorry, from now on I will refer to you as Ted Brogan, cause your right, I don't know who you are... but who does these days anyway.

So you dont know who i am, but you know my real name and that im buddies with Tim..... Does it matter who knows who these days? what is this a popularity contest? I dont know what your problem is with me i have no beef with you. I actually look up to you and respect yours and jeff's car..... any ideas on how i could go about getting sponsored?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*

good one.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_good one.

Que?


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_good one.

i'll say, i cant believe you took the whole thing either.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*

jesus... why do you have so many screen names?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_jesus... why do you have so many screen names?








did you guys dyno it again?


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_jesus... why do you have so many screen names?

actually jesus got banned, but again, thanks for *stalking me...*
do you ever feel like you are being watched?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*

Stalking you?! You have like 8 different names in this one thread.
Do you keep logging out and logging back in? I think you internet better than you let on...
You don't have to be John Hinkley to see that you posted as two different names 9 minutes apart.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 11:00 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Stalking you?! You have like 8 different names in this one thread.
Do you keep logging out and logging back in? I think you internet better than you let on...

there is two names? 
i know texas is south, but i didnt think it was can't count more than toe's south.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
actually jesus got banned



man they banned Jesus and [email protected]


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*

so how about the bears this year huh?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_there is two names? 
i know texas is south, but i didnt think it was can't count more than toe's south. 

Again, with the Japanese...


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Again, with the Japanese...

now thats japanese









_Modified by tim 18t at 9:05 PM 9-6-2007_


_Modified by tim 18t at 9:07 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Again, with the Japanese...

i dont understand why you get so easily agitated, its a thread, dont worry, no one knows you either, so tomorrow your ego wont take a big hit when no one mentions this thread at work... we're not even talking about a car anymore, we're talking about people that dont even know each other...


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (tim 18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim 18t* »_
now thats japanese









_Modified by tim 18t at 9:07 PM 9-6-2007_

Man dibs on the one in the back row with the jacked up teeth


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (xpxhxoxexnxixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpxhxoxexnxixxx* »_i dont understand why you get so easily agitated, its a thread, dont worry, no one knows you either, so tomorrow your ego wont take a big hit when no one mentions this thread at work... we're not even talking about a car anymore, we're talking about people that dont even know each other...

Who's agitated? Not taking anything serious, no bruised ego here.
I know inflection is pretty hard to read on the interent I'll try to make better use of the emoticons so you guys can understand better what my mood really is.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Who's agitated? Not taking anything serious, no bruised ego here.
I know inflection is pretty hard to read on the interent I'll try to make better use of the emoticons so you guys can understand better what my mood really is. 









i just wish you guys could see the fact that im not wearing pants right now hows that for setting the mood.....

WTF are we argueing about again???? oh yeah stupid **** so drop it....

and Tim ill be watching you every move you make ill be behind this keyboard watching you......anyone have any links to one of those get sponsered now websites?


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*

i heard the civic forums have nothing but those banners flying high


----------



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_
i just wish you guys could see the fact that im not wearing pants right now hows that for setting the mood.....

WTF are we argueing about again???? oh yeah stupid **** so drop it....

and Tim ill be watching you every move you make ill be behind this keyboard watching you......anyone have any links to one of those get sponsered now websites?


will you be linking my threads behind that keyboard whist all the while watching me..just waiting for that new post.. watching..


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vrt went to the dyno (xpxhxoxexnxixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpxhxoxexnxixxx* »_i heard the civic forums have nothing but those banners flying high









hit me with the link holmes......


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_what a stupid thread



Quite.


----------

